# Canada voted as the best place to live in the world by British expats



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada has the best quality of life for British expats who have voted its resources, natural beauty, peaceful attitude and fairly administered judicial system as the best in the world. It tops the fourth annual NatWest International Personal Banking Quality of Life Index with 92% of expats rating its working environment as very good or [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada voted as the best place to live in the world by British expats...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Fjac (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't doubt it. I wish I was in Canada!!


----------



## nauru (Aug 23, 2009)

As a Canadian, I'm surprised New Zealand didn't win this little poll. And surely Switzerland as well as the Scandinavian countries have better quality of life than Canada? Perhaps British expats strongly prefer countries where the main language is English though, which drastically shortens the list of options.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Top . . .*

One of the big issues apart from the language is the distance. Canada is only about 10 hours (average) from the UK whereas NZ is 24 or more. This leads to a lot of isolation and homesickness on the emigrant. Scandics lose out because of the cost of living there - personal taxation and stealth taxation. It leads to great services but the reality is the UK culture is all about how much money is taken from your wages. If you lose 30% in Canada as against 40% then you will prefer Canada even if, in reality, you are losing out in lower service standards etc. As for Switzerland - I can only say the language must be the barrier as it's a gorgeous country. It's like a pocket version of the Rockies! Maybe it's a similar issue to the Scandics.
Then again, I'm Irish and exceptionally biased because, to me, Canada is gorgeous. I love everything about this country. Apart from the food, that is. "Stop putting cheese on everything!" and "Kraft is not a food group!"


----------



## nauru (Aug 23, 2009)

All good points.

Switzerland is remarkable. Not only for the physical landscape (which is immaculate) but also just about everything else from the grocery stores and the rail system to government institutions and foreign policy. Canada can compete on physical landscape (in certain areas of Canada anyway) and also perhaps on grocery stores, but not on everything else. Supposedly there is no 'perfect' country, but Switzerland from what I've seen, experienced, and read, seems to be very close.


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

Editor said:


> Canada has the best quality of life for British expats who have voted its resources, natural beauty, peaceful attitude and fairly administered judicial system as the best in the world. It tops the fourth annual NatWest International Personal Banking Quality of Life Index with 92% of expats rating its working environment as very good or [...]
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I guess british expats standards aren't that high, and if Canada wasn't a commonwealth country, I wonder how high it would be?


----------

